# re binding the fuji concept way?



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

hope someone can help? in the process of stripping 14ft blue marlin graphite 3/5oz surf/comp rod & rebinding it the "fuji concept" way . will be using diawa 5500 entoh with 30lbs suffix braid, low mount. has anybody had any success doing it this way? how do i work out the formula, size & spacings, etc many thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

There are a couple different guide designs that fall under the umbrella of "new concept."

The primary two are _high frame_ and _low rider_.

High frame new concept usually have many, many guides and guide lay-out is begun using the intersection point of the reel's main shaft to the rod. 

There is a good tutorial describing high frame guide layout on *rodbuilding.org*.

Lowriders use a more rigid spacing dependent on overall rod length / butt length. The spacing of the first guide (from the reel stem) is fixed at 120mm and the spacing of the remaining guides is established using a formula. 

Fuji uses a prototypical rod length and layout. You need to do the math and establish what your difference is from that prototypical layout. The formula applies that difference as a grow/shrink ratio to give new spacings.

The formula and prototypical layouts can be found on *page 35 of Fuji's 2007 catalog* (574kb .pdf).

I have run the formula many times for different rods, if you need any help let me know.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Just stick with what Sgt Slough has posted and follow the Fuji info and you should be alright ...pretty hard to add to that.


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks gents for your prompt reply , SGT thanks for the info this will keep me busy for a while, im thinking of alconites for this in the high & many style . SGT would you consider using single foot guides up near the tip & in 8 or 10 mm. i plan to use 30 16 12 10 ???? tip (not set in cemment yet). this rod will have a interesting life mainly beach 5oz & field work 4oz ., thanks again from downunder wozscott


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Single foot guides near the tip is the norm for that set-up. As far as ring sizes go a primary consideration would be shock-knot passage. If you are planning on straight-shotting 30lb then the small sizes would further reduce tip-weight (a good thing).


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

*14ft rebuild " the fuji way"*

Sgt Slough hope you can help further? considering using fuji low riders on this 14ft rebuild, where would you put the stripper guide(20mm low rider or would you use a 30mm hi frame in combination with low riders) on a low mount reel seat? awhile back i think i saw a picture of one of your awesome beasts with low riders, how would you go about this rebuild? this is 14ft 3/5oz 2pce fast taper, fast med action & will be using diawa 5500 entoh , looking forward to your reply thanks wozscott


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Rebuild*

Wozscott, I believe the Daiwa 5500 Entoh (as opposed to the Daiwa 5500 Ento (ISO)) is a reverse tapered spool, which means the line will fly off the reel in much larger coils than a forward tapered spool, causing more friction with the gathering guide......... should definitely be considered in the equation, implying either a larger gathering guide or farther distance from the reel than normal....it is for this reason that I've gone with forward tapered spools exclusively.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Wozscott, the gatherer typically goes 120cm above the reel stem. Now with the low-reel configuration you are significantly increasing the section of the rod that will have guides (by 70cm from the Fuji prototype  ). Assuming the height of the reel mounted low is 18cm we can run some spacing using the Fuji formulas.

The prototypical spacings and the formula for adjusting them because of length / reel seat differences is found on page 31 of the Fuji catalog. 

http://www.fujitackle.com/catalog/guidespec.pdf

Looking at page 31 we will use the bottom rod in the third group as our prototype. It has seven guides plus the tip.

Blank length -- 425cm
Butt to center of reel seat. 88cm
center of reel seat to gatherer guide -- 120cm
Space on rod that has guides = 217cm

*Guide spacing - tip down*

Tiptop to first guide -- 17cm
first to second -- 20cm
second to third -- 25cm
third to fourth -- 28cm
fourth to fifth -- 33cm
fifth to sixth -- 44cm
sixth to seventh (gatherer) -- 50cm

17 + 20 + 25 + 28 + 33 + 44 + 50 = *217*cm

217 is value "A" in the Fuji formula.

(Again, formula is found on page 31 at http://www.fujitackle.com/catalog/guidespec.pdf )

New layout . . .

New butt length & keeping reel seat to gathering guide spacing to Fuji recommended 120cm:

Butt to center of reel seat. 18cm
Center of reel seat to gatherer guide -- 120cm

We must now solve for the remaining rod which will have guides placed on it. . .

425 - 120 - 18 = *287*

287 is value "B" in the Fuji formula.

"B" divided by "A" gives us the ratio to grow the spacing: 287 / 217 = 1.3225

Multiplying each old space by the growth ratio (1.3225) gives us our new spacing (some are rounded):

Tip to first guide -- 22cm
first to second -- 26cm
second to third -- 33cm
third to fourth -- 37cm
fourth to fifth -- 44cm
fifth to sixth -- 58cm
sixth to seventh (gatherer) -- 67

22 + 26 + 33 + 37 + 44 + 58 + 67 = 287

I think that these are too far apart especially if the rod is as you say, having a fast taper / action. I think that at least two more guides will need to be added. And with the fast taper they should be taking care of the tip section more than mid-section. 

Your idea of mounting a guide (high frame or otherwise) below what then would remain the _original prototype's spacing_ might be a good work around . . . The upper section of the rod has the perfect arrangement and the space between the Lowrider gatherer and the "new" guide would keep a nice "flow" to the guides at 70cm.

Your spacing would then be (down from the tip):

Tiptop to first guide -- 17cm
first to second -- 20cm
second to third -- 25cm
third to fourth -- 28cm
fourth to fifth -- 33cm
fifth to sixth -- 44cm
sixth to seventh (Lowrider gatherer) -- 50cm
Lowrider gatherer to new make-up guide -- 70cm

Regards

Rod /SS


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

*diawa 5500 entoh spool?*

Dsurf, thanks for your input . can i assume there are 5500 spools in a forward taper configuration available for the above reel,if so this would be handy! Dsurf, thanks for the eyes up. wozscott


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

*rebuild*

Sgt Slough,truely magnificent Sir! thanks for your prompt reply. ill take all this info down to my local tackle store ready for the major operation & fingers crossed, a new weapon is born? ill endeavour to take a photo or two & post the complete. thanks again wozscott


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Spool for 5500 Entoh*

Wozscott, I've seen QD (quick drag) forward tapered spools advertised for the Entoh in UK (link below)......I'm not absolutely convinced it will fit your 5500 Entoh....If it will, and it is a QD forward tapered version, then it is truly a terrific FIND!......If you pursue, may want to reconfirm with the vendor....good luck! Let me know results. I believe this spool will also fit the Daiwa PowerSurf version as well.


http://www.fishingwarehouseshop.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/32/products_id/745


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

*diawa 5500 entoh*

Dsurf, thanks for the info on the above. a friend is on his way to singapore now with your info so we"ll see what happens? thanks wozscott


----------

